# Browning FN 1905 MOP grips



## cresco72 (Oct 2, 2016)

Picked up a nice pair of mother of pearl grips that I believe will fit an FN 1905, or even a Colt 1908 .25 cal. One has a tiny chip on the corner, as shown in the pictures. Also, one has two small brass pina on the back, and holes for two more. Am I correct that these are for an FN 1905 and can someone give me an estimate of value, as I plan to sell them. They are genuine MOP, not plastic. Thanks.


----------

